# Obsessed dog --advice needed



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

This all started on Saturday afternoon around 3:30. I wasn't in the room at the time, so I don't know for sure what triggered this, but I suspect that when Alice was looking out the window, she saw a squirrel climbing around the outside of the window that may have appeared to disappear into the roof of the house. She is obsessed with squirrels. I heard her start madly barking and she just wouldn't quit. Ever since then, she will not rest during the day. She barks, whines, cries, and paces. She stares, fixated at the window (even if the curtains are closed), for long periods of time. She doesn't want to go outside much. We have to occasionally coax her to eat. She has peed twice in the house. I have absolutely no idea what to do about this. If it helps, she's a 3 year old Redbone Coonhound/GSP mix. She gets an hour or two of off-leash exercise every day and a leashed walk almost every night. I'm at my wits end here, and I'm very concerned.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I have never seen anything quite like that. You may want to try to get some calming aids to calm your dog down. You may also want to try the Thunder Shirt too. It could be an anxiety issue for your dog and those may help.


----------



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow. I have never seen anything quite like that. You may want to try to get some calming aids to calm your dog down. You may also want to try the Thunder Shirt too. It could be an anxiety issue for your dog and those may help.


Thanks for the reply! When you say calming aids, do you mean some sort of medicine? If so, do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Calming aides are pheromone based sprays or diffusers are a good option, they take a little while to work (day or so) you can also ask the vet for Xanax for her, Babs use to get it for thunderstorms, but know she get doggie pot..


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

JLeigh said:


> When you say calming aids, do you mean some sort of medicine? If so, do you have any recommendations?


A friend of mine, a dog trainer in Bozeman makes an essential oil for dogs from Lavender, Chamomille and other organic, natural things. It's not a medicine per se

I would suggest Calm oil in a diffuser. Available here..
WELCOME

Either that or Calm Aroma Mist. Comfort is a nice one too. I've used them both with great success!
But since your profile doesn't say where you're from, I don't know if getting it from Bozeman is an option.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I would contact a behaviourst trainer. Or, even, a vet behaviourist who are expensive, hard to find, and are magicians if you are prepared to put in the work. They can also work with your own vet if they feel meds are necessary.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

JLeigh said:


> Thanks for the reply! When you say calming aids, do you mean some sort of medicine? If so, do you have any recommendations?


They do have them in both the pheromone sprays and pills. I don't remember all of the brands, I do know that GNC makes some but I don't remember the rest. They sell them at Petsmarts and Petcos.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

rescue remedy?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

Those are all good ideas.

On a simpler note, what if you worked with the dog on some obedience commands using highly valued treats in the room she is most anxious in? Maybe you could get her to work/focus on something else that way, and it would also have the benefit of working her mind/tiring her out/using some of that energy. Maybe you could also try some Kong-type toys filled with tempting goodies like real hamburger. I would also work on rewarding her for lying calmly on a dog bed and remaining there on command. Maybe she can do this already, but I would work up to about 30 minutes, starting with just a few seconds, of course.

That, along with the other ideas others have already said may help.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Those are all good ideas.
> 
> On a simpler note, what if you worked with the dog on some obedience commands using highly valued treats in the room she is most anxious in? Maybe you could get her to work/focus on something else that way, and it would also have the benefit of working her mind/tiring her out/using some of that energy. Maybe you could also try some Kong-type toys filled with tempting goodies like real hamburger. I would also work on rewarding her for lying calmly on a dog bed and remaining there on command. Maybe she can do this already, but I would work up to about 30 minutes, starting with just a few seconds, of course.
> 
> That, along with the other ideas others have already said may help.


I like that idea. It makes sense and sounds like it would help to calm your pup down.


----------

